# I want a "Last Trip" button now.



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

There are so many posts about this topic of on the last trip, the driver receives a stacked ping...

You know they say, "The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again, but *expecting different results*".

We, as drivers, need a different result. We need a "Last Trip" button now. And then if that Last Trip feature is triggered, then when that trip finishes, the app goes automatically offline.

Imagine, no more ping timeouts against you. Imagine going offline when you really want or need to go offline.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

I have been suggesting a suspend request button and or the option to accept or not accept during trips feature.

Everyone needs to write in to uber and demand they add this, press the fact that it is causing to break the law by touching your phone while driving, believe me if this does cause someone to get into an accident uber will pay dearly the fact that they give a ping timeout compels drivers to break the law and touch the screen leading to distracted driving and possible accidents.

I may contact california regulators and point this out they would surely force uber to add it if enough drivers contact them.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Regulators won't force Uber to do anything because using the partner app while driving doesn't seem to fall under California's:

The *Wireless Communications Device Law* (effective January 2009) states *NO DRIVER* in California may *write*, *send*, or *read text messages* while behind the wheel; nor

The *Handheld Wireless Telephone Laws* (effective July 2008) that states:

California drivers may *NOT* talk using a wireless telephone while driving *at any time*, unless to make an *emergency* call to 911, law enforcement, or similar services.
Drivers *MAY* utilize a "*hands-free device*" to talk *UNLESS* they are under 18 years old.
If you are caught breaking these laws, you will be charged the following BASE FINES:

1st offense: $20.
2nd offense and subsequent convictions: $50.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Not sure I agree, just had to start putting trade dress in my back window, this was forced by ca


----------



## OnTheLoose (Jul 10, 2016)

I hate, hate, hate this about Uber. It was once surging so bad I was getting trip requests back to back. But I hadn't had a break in hours and needed to pee before I pissed my car! 

I tried to log off as quickly as I could but that damn logoff message takes 1 extra second to close. I second long enough for another request to come through! I rejected 2 requests and then accepted/canceled the third and accepted/canceled the fourth before 3 system automatically logged me off for canceling too many trips!! - LOL

Finally, I can pee!! Of course I get an email then next day about high cancel rates. There's no winning. Meanwhile I'm well on my way to a urinary tract infection. Thanks you jerks. 

Now you've added this next trip feature making it even worse. Well I just accept the trip and go have my pee until the pax cancels in that case. Eat my shorts Fuber.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I feel for that situation OnTheLoose. Last night, I found myself near Angels stadium when the ball game was over and I had to pee with an 1/8th of a tank of gas and I had to cancell 2 reqs to take care of things. I had a stacked req before I was done with the drop off and a phone call from the pax telling me where he was because he pinned his location in the middle of the dang ball park. Ug.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Ive had that happen to me as well, rather then deal with it after I complete the trip I just shut my device off for a few minutes. It appears to uber as a bad cell connection.


----------



## OnTheLoose (Jul 10, 2016)

uberist said:


> Ive had that happen to me as well, rather then deal with it after I complete the trip I just shut my device off for a few minutes. It appears to uber as a bad cell connection.


Didn't know that! Great idea.


----------



## beachfitrob (Apr 6, 2016)

Airplane mode?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> There are so many posts about this topic of on the last trip, the driver receives a stacked ping...
> 
> You know they say, "The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again, but *expecting different results*".
> 
> ...


Never Ever buy a cellphone or Computer where the battery can't be removed quickly and easily.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

beachfitrob said:


> Airplane mode?


Better yet! It hadn't occurred to me to do that, excellent up grade to my solution


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

*Driver Pro Tip: How to stop back to back trip requests*

It's the "Last Trip" button!!!! Who's got this feature on their partner app?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> *Driver Pro Tip: How to stop back to back trip requests*
> 
> It's the "Last Trip" button!!!! Who's got this feature on their partner app?


----------



## OnTheLoose (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't have it yet. Can't wait to use this feature to avoid that new "next trip requests" when I know my current passenger has multiple stops so it can stop sending me a request every time I get near one of their destinations. 

I either let it beep everyone's damn ear off and get a warning that I didn't take it or accept it to shut it up and never actually pick up the next guy and screw them over. Great system.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes! Happened to me just like that on my first trip. 2 pax, and two different destinations. The first one was almost complete when I got the stack req and let it ping time out and then got the leaving money on the table nag right after.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

can you use the toggle anytime as much as you want or only after certain amount of rides?????


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

They're rolling it out in SF. Batches of drivers are getting it at a time. So far, there's no limit on how often you can use it, you can pickup an Outside Lands surge, press it, drop off, go back, repeat. From first pressing it to being offline you get 4 or 5 "Are you sures", which gives them 2 or 3 more seconds to fire a ping at you and ding your acceptance rate, so be ready for those.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I got this update last night in Detroit. Haven't tried it yet but it looks like an "I need a break" button.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

Air


beachfitrob said:


> Airplane mode?


Airplane mode might not work. I discovered just recently that app locations have bypassed it.


----------



## popeyes (Aug 6, 2016)

For me to avoid back to back request, I change the destination far from the place I'm arriving, before ariving there. Quite effective.
It's also apply to the multi stops trips. The best is just let the destination empty.


----------

